# Metro Air Force Blower



## NancyJ (Jun 15, 2003)

I don't bathe the dogs a lot but the issue is the DIRT they bring in that a combing does not get out. The dust is getting to be OUTRAGEOUS and they do not have dander problems or anything. TO manage the dirt would take a whole lot of bathing.

Do you think this would be ok to blow them off with daily before they come inside? I am serious - I go through an airfilter once a week on my HVAC in the section of the house with dogs and dust EVERYWHERE

We back up to the woods lot is wooded and there is no way grass will grow back there.


----------



## wyominggrandma (Jan 2, 2011)

Won't hurt them a bit, I do it with my girl all the time. I have a BIG double K dryer that about blows a person down, but use it to blow out hair/dirt/snow all the time. Because they are "cool" air dryers, the air hitting the dogs coat is not hot, its warm. Won't burn them or dry out the coats.


----------



## JakodaCD OA (May 14, 2000)

I have a metro air force blower, LOVE IT, can't live without it,,if you do it daily I think you'll see pretty fast that you don't "need" to do it daily,,does the job, works great.


----------



## robinhuerta (Apr 21, 2007)

We use... (ok...my HUSBAND uses) a Metro Air Force dryer all the time.
He LOVES it!
*To help on dirt and dust.....first blow out your dog, then spray(mist) him/her down with a mixture of detangler/conditioner (one that repells dirt) and comb/brush through....then lightly blow out dog again.
It will help keep them dirt/dust free longer...and make their coats easier to "wipe" off......also their coat and skin will get moisture through this change in weather & heated homes.


----------



## NancyJ (Jun 15, 2003)

Thanks for all the help. 3 dogs just took the dirt level *over the edge* Having Beau in the office has done a number on my computers. It struck me when I went on a business trip and my laptop (normally docked so I use a separate keyboard) had dust flying out of it everytime I hit the keys ........WOW.........glad I found that out in the hotel room and not at the meeting.


----------



## arycrest (Feb 28, 2006)

I love my Metro. I lent mine to a friend one time and after she used it on her dogs she blew the leaves off her sidewalk and driveway with it. They're powerful!!!


----------



## Zisso (Mar 20, 2009)

Hmmm...I have a shop vac that I use to blow them dry after a bath...never thought about using it to blow the dust off of them. Although I think the one you all use would probably be quieter and easier to handle.


----------



## NancyJ (Jun 15, 2003)

Zisso said:


> Hmmm...I have a shop vac that I use to blow them dry after a bath...never thought about using it to blow the dust off of them. Although I think the one you all use would probably be quieter and easier to handle.


Well I have a shop vac AND a leaf blower but to me the question is one of maneuvability and control.


----------



## marshies (May 18, 2011)

Buy Metro Vac Air Force Portable Motorcycle Dryer, Metro Vac and Only Online from The Shopping Channel, Canada's home shopping network - Minimum 4 Easy Pay on ALL items!

Is this the one? Is this needed for dogs who live in the city?? Does THAT much dirt accumulate on them after a walk down the city street?!


----------



## NancyJ (Jun 15, 2003)

Metro Variable Speed Air Force Commander 4HP Dryer - Cherrybrook

This is what I was looking at (confusing I am thinking 4hp variable speed but maybe the one speed is ok)
I just pulled this up - there are several models, several places to get.

I don't know city dogs. My dogs run in the woods every day and my backyard is full of leaves and dirt


----------



## brembo (Jun 30, 2009)

I shop vac my guy. He hears me banging it around and comes running, must feel good.


----------



## Moss26 (Oct 6, 2011)

I'm still waiting to get this vac in the mail - just ordered it last week. My pup arrives tomorrow from the airport and I wondering if you think its ok to use on an 8 week old...I mean the thing looks like an engine off a small plane. 

I'm concerned that it's too powerful and might hurt the little guy. Should I be concerned and wait until he's older to use it...or is it all good - just blast away!


----------



## Freestep (May 1, 2011)

Moss26 said:


> I'm still waiting to get this vac in the mail - just ordered it last week. My pup arrives tomorrow from the airport and I wondering if you think its ok to use on an 8 week old...I mean the thing looks like an engine off a small plane.
> 
> I'm concerned that it's too powerful and might hurt the little guy. Should I be concerned and wait until he's older to use it...or is it all good - just blast away!


I wouldn't worry about using the blower on him right now, but you might want to just turn it on a few times when he's in the room, so that he gets used to the sound of it. In a few weeks, after his first bath, you can dry him with it. 

Is it a variable speed model? Start at the lowest setting, turn it on and let him get used to the sound. Wave your hand in front of the nozzle a few times so the sound changes, and let him get used to that. Then scratch his rump with your fingers, ohh that feels good... then put the dryer on his rump just in front of the tail. Start there and work your way down his back legs and tail, then up his sides and his back a little, then his chest and front legs, and gradually up his neck to the back of his head. Be careful around his ears and don't blow directly into his face. 

The blow dryer can take some getting used to, so if he starts to freak out, just stop for a moment and let him calm down. Most GSDs learn to like the blow dryer, as it's kind of a massage action, and they'll lean into it... and sometimes get the bicycle-leg thing going.


----------



## Moss26 (Oct 6, 2011)

Thanks Freestep - I like the whole massage/relaxation angle with the dryer rather than it just being a chore I have to do. I'll work on that - seems like it would be very soothing.

- btw, posting his pics tomorrow, let me know what you think!


----------



## qbchottu (Jul 10, 2011)

I second Freestep. 
All mine started out hating the blow dryer. But after getting used to it, they now fight for their turn in front of it


----------



## Samba (Apr 23, 2001)

Iam now addicted to a dryer with rheostat so the force can Be controlled. Great for introducing pups and for around heads.

Blowing off the dirt can really help. Minr are all pigpens and the dirt in the house is impressive. I have used the Metro dryers and they seem sturdy and long lived.


----------



## NancyJ (Jun 15, 2003)

Just got the dryer and my first victim was my computer keyboard. Well the manual talks about replacing brushes and filters. How do you know when. Do you keep a log? Filter says "as needed", how would I know. Obviously USE it in a relatively clean place. Brushes willl you preceive a reduction in force? Do you change on your own? I doubt folks keep a use log.


----------



## JakodaCD OA (May 14, 2000)

heck I never change my filter LOL,,it's probably been on there 10 years

I just make sure it's fur free.. I just use the long nozzle and let the fur fly

You are GONNA LOVE IT,,be ready tho, the fur goes up your nose, in your eyes, and yep I get covered then have to blow myself off


----------



## NancyJ (Jun 15, 2003)

Oh My I used it and wonder why I did not buy one years ago. Not so much hair came off but the DIRT. They were like pigpen. NEED TO WEAR GLASSES. 

And AMERICAN MADE woo hoo! I like that!!!!

Grim took it in stride, Beau's first response was "say what?" but he settled in rapidly and seemed to enjoy. I was surprised the air DOES get warm, I guess from the motor, just not like a heated dryer. 

Having taken off the past week for deep cleaning and organizing, I had a layer of red mud dust that had settled on blinds, the baseboards behind furniture, etc. Ick. Maybe I can keep it all out of the house now. I did stop about mid neck though. 

This was a good test of Grim's coat since his start of thyroid medicine. For the first time ever it is soft and, oh my, it seems longer but he did not loose hardly any.


----------



## Jax08 (Feb 13, 2009)

What model did you get, Nancy?


----------



## NancyJ (Jun 15, 2003)

I got the two speed commander model. 4hp.


----------



## JakodaCD OA (May 14, 2000)

thats what I have, and yep the dirt/dust/dander is amazing I use mine atleast once a week, leaves the dogs coats nice and shiney once that dirt /dust comes off, not much need for bathing.

Wait till you use it when they start blowing coat))


----------



## NancyJ (Jun 15, 2003)

I was really wondering how often to use it....I think more for Beau than Grim because he is outside most of the day and gets in the pool and in the dirt and is just Beau.


----------



## Freestep (May 1, 2011)

Isn't it GREAT?  You can blow off a dog as often as you want, it doesn't hurt them a bit. But if you're blowing them off without bathing first, I'd definitely recommend you wear glasses and a dust mask! Especially if you have allergies!


----------



## marbury (Apr 3, 2012)

Y'know... I have been using mine to blow dry for shows and when blowing coat for years and it never occurred to me to use it to get all the dust and dirt off. *d'oh!*

Thanks for the awesome idea!


----------



## bocron (Mar 15, 2009)

I have a Metro Vac n Blo in my garage for cleaning the car and I have a Metro Motorcycle dryer that I use to dry my car. The Motorcycle dryer blows warm air (definitely not hot) and is great for blowing off the dogs. It is easy to store and of course is awesome for drying cars, too. It isn't much bigger than a standard blow dryer but is way more powerful. For $70 it's a deal .


----------



## marbury (Apr 3, 2012)

I tried using the blower on my kids today after a wet and muddy day at the dog park and it is so much simpler than four baths and four wet crates. Sometimes the best ideas are sitting right in front of your face, thanks so much for the suggestion!


----------



## NancyJ (Jun 15, 2003)

I am so blown away...parked it by the back door and just blow them off before they come in....even getting used to it on their feet and inside rear legs


----------

